
The laws of Australia will trump the laws of mathematics: Turnbull - peterkelly
http://www.zdnet.com/article/the-laws-of-australia-will-trump-the-laws-of-mathematics-turnbull/
======
kwhitefoot
Just another way to exert control over the populace. As far as I can tell most
terror attacks are coordinated in plain text and the security services still
can't (or don't?) stop them.

